
Kafka Connector for Redis (Source) - Aegeaner
https://github.com/Aegeaner/kafka-connector-redis
======
Aegeaner
Using psync mechanism, to avoid full sync by my best affort, since RDB dump is
heavy.

~~~
itamarhaber
Very nicely done!

